#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  > سوال: سوال در مورد تنظیم کیبورد بازدن f9 می خوام دوبار یا بیشتر کلید زده شه

## sabz1

چطور کی برد را تنظیم کنم که وقتیf9 را می زنم انگار دوبار زدی مثل دابل کلید در موس که با یک بار زدن دوبار زده میشه می خوام سرعت کلیدf9 را زیاد کنم.ترفندی دارید؟؟؟؟؟؟ممنون

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## rezanurse826

نرم افزارهای زیادی برای تنظیمات کیبرد و موس می توانید پیدا کنید .
لطفا جستجو کنید .

----------


## sabz1

نرم افزار برای کاری کاری که می خواهم ندیدم

----------

